# Best Pre/Post Workout Carb sources?



## smithieaus (Jul 8, 2005)

What do you guys use pre/post workout for insulin spike?

I have been using fruit and fruit juices as they contain only simple sugars.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 8, 2005)

PWO i do.... 2 scoops whey, 1 cup skim, 1 cup water, 1 cup oats, 1 banana, 1 tbsp natural honey, 5-10 raspberries, 5g glutamine


----------



## Purdue Power (Jul 8, 2005)

The best pre-workout carb source is maltodextrin.  It is a pure corn-derived complex carbohydrate.  Oats are also a good source for pre-workout carbs, as they provide some fiber to slow digestion of your pre-workout shake(which is a good thing).  When I am not cutting, I throw a banana and a little honey in there for taste.  You want to make the majority of your pre-carbs complex.

As far as for your post lifting shake, you want nearly all simple sugars.  The best source is dextrose.  It is another corn-derived carbohydrate.  It is essentially glucose.  It is slightly less sweet than table sugar, but has a similar taste with more of a powdery texture than granulated sugar.  You want to avoid any fiber or fats in your post lifting shake, because it will slow down the digestion of the amino acids that need to be getting to your muscles as soon as possible.


----------

